# infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL



## Lachsy (11. März 2007)

beim wühlen im internet vollgendes gefunden. Gute infos zum angeln in den Niederlanden.

http://www.angeln.ferien-in-nl.de

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Elfchen_19 (12. März 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Danke Clarissa :m :m !!!

LG und eine schöne Woche 

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## gimli (29. März 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Alle Informationen aus einer Hand, allerdings hat sich der Link verändert: Angeln in den Niederlanden

Tot ziens en goede vangst. #6


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. April 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Ich war über Ostern in Südholland. Die Sache mit dem Vispas läuft eigentlich ganz einfach:

Man tritt einem regionalen Angelverein bei. Der Jahresbeitrag betrug in meinem Falle 37,50 €. Damit erhält man den Vispas, der einem nach Deutschland geschickt wird. Damit man gleich mit dem Angeln loslegen kann, erhält man mit der Beantragung der Mitgliedschaft ein vorläufiges Dokument. Ferner erhält man ein Verzeichnis der Vereinsgewässer und der übrigen Gewässer in den Niederlanden. Die Gewässer sind in drei Kategorien eingeteilt:


Gewässer, die den gesamten Niederlanden befischt werden dürfen
Gewässer, die nur von den Mitgliedern eines bestimmten Verbandes beangelt werden dürfen
Vereinsgewässer
Nr. 1 sind im Wesentlichen die Gewässer, die früher mit der Sportvisakte beangelt werden durften. Diese Gewässer können nun mit allen Ködern und zwei Ruten beangelt werden.

Nr. 2 sind die Gewässer, die dem Verband angehören, in dem der Verein Mitglied ist, dem man beigetreten ist. Ist man also einem Verein in Verband Limburg beigetreten, kann man alle Verbandsgewässer dieses Verbandes befischen.

Nr. 3 in seltenen Fällen, sind bestimmte Gewässer nur Vereinsmitgliedern vorbehalten. Dies ist aber wohl die große Ausnahme, da die Vereine ihre Gewässer eigentlich vollständig auf die Verbandsliste gesetzt haben.

Praktisch sieht es so aus:

Man erhält eine Gewässerliste (ein kleines Büchlein), die nach 1 und 2 geordnet ist. Gewässer die unter die Kategorie 1 fallen, sich farblich hervorgehoben (weiße Seiten). Bei den farbigen Seiten kann man die Gewässer seines Verbandes befischen. – klingt komplizierter, als es ist. Für die alten Hasen kann ich nur sagen: Es ist nichts anderes, als alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen.


----------



## joopie (12. April 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hier ein "offizieller" Link zu den Informationen zum Vispas auf Deutsch!
http://www.vispas.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=741&taal=de-DE
Meiner Meinung nach eine vorbildliche Information des Verbandes! Davon können sich die deutschen Verbände eine Scheibe abschneiden!
:k


----------



## Dieter1952 (16. April 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

_Hallo, gibt es vielleicht einen Link, wo die "Lijst van Viswateren" (Landesweite Gewässerliste), aufgeführt werden._

_Danke Euch#h _


----------



## Borusse (16. April 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Hallo, gibt es vielleicht einen Link, wo die "Lijst van Viswateren" (Landesweite Gewässerliste), aufgeführt werden._
> 
> _Danke Euch#h _


 
es gibt einen Link dazu, ist aber leider noch in Arbeit http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=750&taal=de-DE


----------



## Dieter1952 (16. April 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*



Borusse schrieb:


> es gibt einen Link dazu, ist aber leider noch in Arbeit http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=750&taal=de-DE


 
_Danke, muß ich mich wohl noch ein wenig gedulden._


----------



## Wike (26. April 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand eine Info geben, wo ich eine Liste der Angelvereine in den Niederlanden finde?

Wäre Euch sehr für Eure Hilfe dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
Willi


----------



## Lachsy (26. April 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/adressen_links/1040_links_2.aspx?id_h=5


----------



## Jolle (30. September 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hallo freunde des Angelns in NL!

Ich wohne im Emsland und angel hauptsächlich im Grenzbereich Höhe Meppen/Emsland.

Ich höre verstärkt von den holländischen Anglern (nette Kollegen), das man noch andere Kleinigkeiten beachten sollte/muss.

Letzte Woche erzählte einer, das man nur noch max 3 lebende Köderfische bei sich haben darf. alles darüber = 75€ Strafe. Im Vispas steht aber etwas über max 15 Fische . . . . 

Dann gilt in der Hechtschonzeit ein Verbot von Stahlvorfächern, auch wenn es für die fetten Aale doch recht nützlich währe.

Zum Strafenkatalog dann noch erzählt:

Lebender Köderfisch = 100 € Straße
Eine Rute zuviel = 75 € Strafe
Zuviele Lebende Fische dabei = 75 € Strafe
u.s.w.

Dann noch erzählt, jede Rute, die sich nicht in der Rutentasche, bzw. im Auto befindet, gilt als genutzt und wird gezählt.
Wenn man also vom Stippen zum Hecht/Zander/Aal wechselt, sollte man erst die Stippen KOMPLETT wegräumen. sonst kann es teuer werden. (Habe ich übrigens schon selbst erlebt, wurde allerdings nur verwarnt.

Kennt Ihr den Spruch, unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht ??????????????????

Als letzt Info noch folgendes:

Laut der Presse (habe ich im Jahreanfang gelesen) werden in Holland PRO Wochenende/Woche über 15000 € (!!!) an Strafgeldern kassiert !!!!!!!!

Rechnung:

15000€ x 52 (wenn nicht mehr) = 780.000 €


Nettes Sümmchen für Besatz und Pflege !!!


Würde mich über Antworten und eigene  Erfahrungen freuen!

M.f.G.    Jolle


----------



## joopie (30. September 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hi Jolle,
die Regelungen im vispas sind für ganz Holland gültige Regelungen. Allerdings ist da in dem vispas auch noch angegeben, dass für einzelne Gewässer besondere Regelungen vorhanden sind, die dann auch befolgt werden müssen.
Mein Tipp:
Beim Fischen in Holland an fremden Gewässern erst einmal im Hengelwinkel, beim Verein oder der Polizei nachfragen, ob besondere Regelungen gelten!
Insbesondere die Polizei ist bei Verstössen gegen Regelungen oftmals sehr humorlos!
#6


----------



## Karpervisser (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Wenn jemand weitere Info braucht uebers Angeln in Nordwest Holland, schick mir eine Nachricht. Ich bin Oessi und wohne/angle schon 20 jahre in Holland.#h


----------



## sunnybunny (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Goedemiddag,

mein Mann und ich leben seit ca 1Jahr hier in Haarlem (nord-west-nl) würden gerne wissen, wo man in unserer Gegend gut angeln kann, hast Du da vielleicht ein paar Tipps für uns ? Und wo wir hier den vispas bekommen ?

Dank je, groeten


----------



## Borusse (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*



sunnybunny schrieb:


> Goedemiddag,
> 
> mein Mann und ich leben seit ca 1Jahr hier in Haarlem (nord-west-nl) würden gerne wissen, wo man in unserer Gegend gut angeln kann, hast Du da vielleicht ein paar Tipps für uns ? Und wo wir hier den vispas bekommen ?
> 
> Dank je, groeten


 
Hi,

hier ein Link wo man den Vispas bekommt http://www.hvhaarlem.nl/index.php?p=2

Gruss

Chris


----------



## joopie (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hallo sunnybunny,
den vispas und Informationen zu Gewässern bekommt man eigentlich in jedem hengelwinkel. Insbesondere dann, wenn dort natürlich auch etwas kauft.
Spezielle Gewässer um Haarlem kann man eigentlich garnicht empfehlen, da alle Kanäle und auch die Kiesgruben Topgewässer sind.
Zumindest für den Anfang würde ich aber die Kanäle empfehlen, da man dort in der Regel kein Boot haben muss!


----------



## Flußkrebs (18. März 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

*Goede middag@sunnybunny

*Ich fahre seit mehr als 20 Jahren nach Bloemendaal a/d zee zum camping.
Zwischen März/April bis Ende Oktober bin ich immer wieder zum Angeln unterwegs. In Penningsveer liegt noch ein kleines Boot eines Freundes zum Angeln.
Gegenüber  der Station  liegt eine kleine  Single,  in  der  ich schöne  Aale-paling  auf  Wurm  und  auf  Spinner  gute  Barsche-baars  gefangen  habe.
An der Kaimauer von der Spaarne habe ich  mit Köderfisch-aasvisje von 3-10cmschöne* Zander-snoekbaars* vertikal gefangen. lod an de end von de lijn en iets hooger een haak maat #2 vastmaken-

grootjes Flußkrebs


----------



## van den eynde (31. März 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

hallo,

beim lesen dieses threats sind mir zwi sachen aufgefallen, die ich nach ca. 25 jahren hollanderfahrung so nicht unterschreiben wuerde...

1. gewaesser

da hatte jemand geschrieben, dass in der region limburg (ich komme aus der aachener gegend - also vor meiner haustuere) alle gewaesser des verbandes in der liste der befischbaren gewaesser sind... das ist zwar grundsaetzlich richtig.. es handelt sich allerdings nur um den lateraal- den juliana und den wessem nederweert kanal... sowie TEILE !!!! der maas... vereinsgewaesser in form von stillwasser verlangen nahezu IMMER eine eigene Tageskarte. auch die in verbindung mit der maas stehenden grossen baggerseen z.b. in der gegend von roermond verlangen eine extra karte - maasplassenvergunning

2. ruten

diese diskussion haben wir in der stipperszene nun schon seit jahrzehnten... sicher haben viele von euch schonmal so einen richtigen hardcorestipper -bei der arbeit- beobachtet... dann ist euch sicher nicht verborgen geblieben, dass er nicht selten einen ganzen wald von extra rutenteilen mit sich schleppt, um auf veraenderungen im beissverhalten - stroemungsgeschwindigkeit usw usw reagieren zu koennen... obwohl schon aus rein technischen gruenden nur eines dieser topsets zum einsatz kommen kann... 

grundsaetzlich gilt... zwei von diesen topsets (es handelt sich meist um die ersten 4 bis 5 teile der insgesamt meist 11 bis 13 m langen Ruten) duerfen GEBRAUCHSFERTIG sein... im falle der stipper bedeutet das - es findet sich nur an zwei topsets auch ein entsprechender haken... wie viele ruten dort ohne haken liegen ist im grunde uninteressant... zumindest in limburg sieht das mittlerweile auch die polizei so...

ausnahme sind organisierte und genehmigte veranstaltungen... hier bestimmt de veranstalter wie viele ruten gebrauchsfertig sein duerfen... 


fuer den raubfischangler heisst das im umkehrschluss, dass eine rute MIT haken im rutenfutteral am angelplatz durchaus durch die polizei als gebrauchsfertig eingestuft werden kann... entsprechende beispiele kenn ich sowohl aus limburg wie auch aus der provinz zeeland... also vorsicht mit ersatzruten...

unbedingt unterstuetzen kann ich den tip zunaechst vor ort die gebraechlichen regelungen zu erfragen... denn auch in den niederlanden ist vieles auslegungssache

beispiel

gleich hier um die ecke gibts ein paar weiher an denen auch tageskarten ausgegeben werden... von vereinsseite wird es geduldet, wenn der tageskartenangler im morgengrauen erscheint und mit dem fischen beginnt... bei polizeikontrollen wird dieses verhalten als schwarzangelei mit ca. 100 euro bestraft :-(((

gruss vde


----------



## Jogibär (2. April 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*



van den eynde schrieb:


> beispiel
> 
> gleich hier um die ecke gibts ein paar weiher an denen auch tageskarten ausgegeben werden... von vereinsseite wird es geduldet, wenn der tageskartenangler im morgengrauen erscheint und mit dem fischen beginnt... bei polizeikontrollen wird dieses verhalten als schwarzangelei mit ca. 100 euro bestraft :-(((



Hallo van den Eynde,
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du die Gewässer in Kerkrade meinst? 
Wenn ja, kann ich das so nicht bestätigen. Der Verein hat seit letztem Jahr eine Regelung dass Kinder unter 14 Jahren mit einem Vereinsmitglied ohne eigenen Schein mit einer Rute mitangeln dürfen. Als ich eine Polizeistreife mal danach gefragt habe, haben die mir deutlich zu verstehen gegeben, dass Ihnen Sch... egal ist, wer an den Vereinsgewässern angelt. 
Das nur zur Einstellung der Polizei. 
Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, wenn ein Nichtmitgleid an einem Gewässer mit Tageskartenausgabe angelt, bin ich sehr wohl der Meinung, dass er sich *vorher* eine Karte besorgen könnte. Wenn derjenige unbedingt im Morgengrauen, vor Öffnung des ausgebenden Geschäftes, anfangen will, muss er sich die Karten eben schon am Vortag holen.
Gruß 
Jogi


----------



## Golfstrom2 (10. April 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grade ein wenig erstaunt, da wir schon seit 5 Jahren in Friesland angeln und bislang nicht ein einziges mal kontrolliert wurden. Im Prinzip ist uns das egal ob da mal einer kommt, wir haben ja eigentlich alles was wir brauchen und halten uns auch an die Bestimmungen, aber der Post von Jolle gibt mir ein wenig zu denken, denn wir haben öfter mehr als 3 lebende Fische im Netz, die lassen wir aber alle wieder frei wenn wir fertig sind. Ich hoffe es gibt nicht noch mehr "versteckte" Regelungen, denn in den aktuellen Papieren und Bestimmungen für 2008 ist von vielem was Jolle schreibt nichts zu lesen, außer, daß es regional Bestimmungen gibt die man jeweilig erfragen muss. Wie heavy ist das denn wenn die angerollt kommen zur Kontrolle, muss ich salutieren und bewegungslos verharren bis alles vorbei ist oder wie läuft sowas ab ? Bislang habe ich noch nicht mal eine Kontrolle der Wasserschutzpolizei erlebt obwohl wir -ebenfalls seit 5 Jahren- ständig mit einem Dickschiff unterwegs sind.

Vielleicht sind sehen wir ja auch zu unschuldig aus und man lässt uns deswegen in Ruhe ;-)

Grüße,

Frank


----------



## backbone (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hallo an die Gemeinschaft. #h

Ich bin neu hier in der Gemeinde und bitte dumme Fragen zu entschuldigen. |krach:

Zu meiner ersten Frage habe ich auch schon die Suchenfunktion leider ohne Erfolg genutzt. 

Daher möchte ich hier fragen, wer in Doesburg ein Angelgeschäft kennt in dem ich mir einen VisPas + Nachtangelberechtigung kaufen kann. 

Am schönsten wäre eine postalische Anschrift + Telefonnummer! 

Wäre toll wenn Jemand helfen kann. 
Bis dahin #h


----------



## eddyguru (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*



backbone schrieb:


> Hallo an die Gemeinschaft. #h
> 
> Ich bin neu hier in der Gemeinde und bitte dumme Fragen zu entschuldigen. |krach:
> 
> ...


 


Hi backbone,

kann dir nur den Laden in Venlo nennen.Dort bekommst Du aber die Karten.

http://www.fishinn.nl

gruß

eddy


----------



## backbone (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Hi backbone,
> 
> kann dir nur den Laden in Venlo nennen.Dort bekommst Du aber die Karten.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Eddy, 

vielen Dank für Deinen Tip!
Habe dort gerade angerufen, der will für den VisPas 50,00 € haben ;+

Das ist deutlich zu viel wie ich finde. 
Gibt es vielleicht weitere Adressen? 
Der wusste auch gar nichts davon, dass man eine Nachtangelerlaubnis kaufen kann bzw. haben muss!

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott
Christian


----------



## eddyguru (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hi,

nen Fuffi#d.Ich habe dort 40 Euronen bezahlt,was auch normal ist.
Ich meine du darfst in den Monaten Juni,Juli und August an der Maas Nachtfischen.

Ansonsten mach mal hier die Runde,dort kann dier garantiert einer helfen.

http://www.profishing.org

gruß

Eddy


----------



## backbone (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nen Fuffi#d.Ich habe dort 40 Euronen bezahlt,was auch normal ist.
> Ich meine du darfst in den Monaten Juni,Juli und August an der Maas Nachtfischen.
> ...


 
Nach einigen weiteren Recherchen sieht die Sache wie folgt aus. Wir fahren direkt nach Doesburg und kaufen die Karte dort im Angelsportverein.

Wer die Telefonnummer und Anschrift benötigt:

HVD
Dierenspeciaalzaak Dobey
Meipoortstraat 36
Doesburg
Tel.: +31 (0) 0313 472 342

VisPas = 40,00 Euro, Nachtangeln ohne weitere Erlaubniskarte möglich!

So, nun habe ich meine Frage selber beantwortet :vik:


----------



## Carphunter52 (28. August 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hallo,
Ich heise Stephan und hätte mal ne frage da ich das forum net zu Mülen möchte.
Und zwar zu Zuid Hollang gehört ja auch das Eemmeer und generell das gebiet darum auch dazu oder?????

Und wissen sie wo ich die Viskarte erwerben kann ,geht das echt bei den Postämtern ????
Und wissen sie wo man rund um Almeren gut auf Karpfen fischen kann???

Na klar müssen sie mir keinen Hotspot sagen aber ein see wäre net schlecht und darf man mit Bollies in den NIederlanden fischen???

Bin komplett ein neuer Petrijünger und habe halt angst das ich da irgendwelche fehler machen könnte????

Gruß Carphunter


----------



## Khaos (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Morgen, 

ich habe hier jetzt vor mir die Anmeldung/ Beantragung zum Vispas 2009.

Ich komme nicht weiter.
Der Obereteil ist ja recht einfach, da es ja nur der vorläufige ist. Aber beim Unteren teil weiß ich grade nicht weiter:

Name, Anschrift, Geschlecht, Telefonnummer , Email , alles eingetragen, nur etwas weiter unten soll man seine Konto Daten hinschreiben.

Wie mache ich das mit einem Deutschen Konto ? 

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

MFG


----------



## totaler Spinner (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Du hast doch schon bezahlt und die haben deine Adresse? Dann müsstest du den vispas in ein paar Wochen mit der Post bekommen. Jedenfalls war das bei mir so. Die Bankdaten brauchen die nur wen du den vispas 2010 automatisch per Post bekommen willst. Dann würde ich zu der normalen Kontoverbindung noch die Int. Bank Account Number angeben. Die findest du rechts unten auf deinen Kontoauszug.


----------



## Khaos (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Alles klar, Danke =)


----------



## Khaos (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Guten Abend, 
ich weiß ja nicht ob es hierhin gehört, aber ich schreibst trotzdem mal.

Ich habe noch einen Angelladen gefunden, der ist in Wesel.

*Moritz Angelsport Int. GmbH*
Am Spaltmannsfeld 18
46485 Wesel

*Tel.: +49(0)281 - 2068567*

*MO - FR*     09:00 Uhr - 19:00 Uhr
*SA*             09:00 Uhr - 16:00 Uhr

Vispaskosten: *37,50€*


Zum Angelladen:

Sehr nettes Team, faire Preise, super Beratung! Ach ja und geht über zwei Etagen.

Internetadresse: https://shop.moritz-international.de/


Ach ja: Wenn sowas nicht erlaubt ist, sags mir und verwarnt mich nicht direkt  bin doch noch neu #6


----------



## Weed888 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

hallo und auch eine frage von mir!
ich betreibe immer catch & release bei hechten nun trotzdem die frage, weil ich bei den neuen änderungen 2009 nicht durchblicke!hat der hecht jetzt überall (maas + maasplassen) striktes MITNAHMEVERBOT ???|kopfkrat


----------



## Siff-Cop (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*



Weed888 schrieb:


> hallo und auch eine frage von mir!
> ich betreibe immer catch & release bei hechten nun trotzdem die frage, weil ich bei den neuen änderungen 2009 nicht durchblicke!hat der hecht jetzt überall (maas + maasplassen) striktes MITNAHMEVERBOT ???|kopfkrat



Hallo

Ja hat er, das war auch die letzten Jahre schon so!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. April 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Wir fahren nächste Woche nach Holland. Wir werden von Montag - Freitag eine Yacht haben und um Sneek herumfahren.

Wie ist das mit den Scheinen ? Muss man in ein Verein eintreten um dort angeln zu können ?


----------



## profiz (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hallo, ich habe mir meinen Vispas hier in Deutschland vor 2 Monaten gekauft und den beigefügten Zettel nach Holland zu dem Verein geschickt, der richtige Vispas ist bis heute nicht bei mir eingetroffen! der vorläufige ausweis ist ja jetzt schon abgelaufen und ich möchte gerne nächstes wochenende zur maas fahren. was kann ich jetzt machen? darf ich trotzdem dort mit dem abgelaufenen angeln mit der ausrede das der noch nicht da ist??


----------



## wilhelm (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Auf deinem vorläufigen Vispass steht eine Nummer diese kannst du abfragen . http://web.hsvleden.nl/vispas/status_aanvraag/
Wenn die Nummer nicht vergeben ist / bzw nicht abrufbar dann hier
Sportvisserij Nederland 
Leijenseweg 115 
Postbus 162, 3720 AD Bilthoven 
Telefoonnr.: (+31) 0900-2025358 (35 Cent per Minute) 
Faxnr.: (+31) 030-6039874, 
E-Mail: info@sportvisserijnederland.nl
nachfragen.
Ohne gültige Papiere darfst du leider nicht Angeln.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## stroti (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hallo,

wollte am nächsten WE nach Nordholland jemanden besuchen. Evtl.  wollen wir einen Tag angeln gehen. Gibt es dort eigentlich auch relativ günstig Tageskarten zu erwerben, oder muß man immer die staatliche Erlaubnis plus den Vereinsbeitrag zahlen.
Wollte nach möglichkeit keine 20 Euro für einen Tag angeln löhnen. Hat da jemand Ahnung.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß

stroti


----------



## jenskanne (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

hi,
kann mir einer helfen???
bekomme ich irgendwo in nordholland  auch sonntags einen Vispas??
danke im voraus.
Mfg jens


----------



## Fruggi (19. August 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Hallöchen,

ich suche verzweifelt nach einem guten Spot in Roermond an der Maas zum Raubfischangeln.

Ach so... es wäre auch super wenn mir jemand beim Vis Pass weiterhelfen kann. wo kriege ich den her etc.

Super .... vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe #6


----------



## BanditOG (28. August 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*



stroti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte am nächsten WE nach Nordholland jemanden besuchen. Evtl. wollen wir einen Tag angeln gehen. Gibt es dort eigentlich auch relativ günstig Tageskarten zu erwerben, oder muß man immer die staatliche Erlaubnis plus den Vereinsbeitrag zahlen.
> Wollte nach möglichkeit keine 20 Euro für einen Tag angeln löhnen. Hat da jemand Ahnung.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> ...


 
Petri zusammen,

ich schließe mich der zitierten Frage an.
Wenn ich für ein Wochenende nach NL zum Fischen fahren will. Gibt es Tageskarten ? Bekommt man diese in einem Angelgeschäft ? Was braucht man alles für eine Tageskarte.

Ich danke schonmal im voraus für die Antworten.

Dicke Fische.


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. September 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*



BanditOG schrieb:


> Petri zusammen,
> 
> 
> Wenn ich für ein Wochenende nach NL zum Fischen fahren will. Gibt es Tageskarten ?
> .


 
nur an Privatgewässern/ Vereinsgewässern.



BanditOG schrieb:


> Bekommt man diese in einem Angelgeschäft ?
> .


 
Nicht immer , manschmal auch nur beim Vereinsheim, aber im Angelladen können dir die leute meistens weiterhelfen. 



BanditOG schrieb:


> Was braucht man alles für eine Tageskarte.
> .


 
den kleinen Vispas, dann darfst du aber nicht mit Kunstködern usw. angeln


----------



## BanditOG (4. September 2009)

*AW: infos über Vispas und Angeln in NL*

Petri Siff-Cop,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.... ich hoffe das dass alles klappt wie  ich mir das vorstelle.

Dicke Fische wünsche ich dir.....:m


----------



## carpking (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ne kurze Frage zum "Extra-Vispas"..
Ich besitze schon den "großen" Vispas eines Vereins, möchte nun noch die Erweiterung durch Mitgliedschaft in einem 2 und/oder dritten Verein erwerben.
Wie gehe ich vor? Ich kann über die Online-Präsenz www.vispas.de den Extra-Vispas für den neuen Verein erwerben, der soll lt. Vereinsseite 15@ kosten.
Muss ich nun, wie angegeben, 40€ überweisen oder nur die 15€?
Kann ich einen Abbucherauftrag ankreuzen, um für das nächste Jahr automatisch den Extra-Vispas zu bekommen? Oder erhalte ich dann 2 komplette Vispässe?
Vielen Dank im voraus
LG
Micha


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (30. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit !

Hätte da auch noch eine Frage bezüglich des Vispas .....
Habe mir dieses Jahr malieder den Vispas gegönnt und möchte nächstes Jahr auch wieder in NL fischen. Wie läuft das mit der Verlängerung des Vispas ?? Muß ich den nächstes Jahr wieder neu kaufen oder bekomme ich eine Aufforderung, den diesjährigen per Überweisung oder so zu verlängern ????

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas. (30. Oktober 2018)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wie läuft das mit der Verlängerung des Vispas ?? Muß ich den nächstes Jahr wieder neu kaufen oder bekomme ich eine Aufforderung, den diesjährigen per Überweisung oder so zu verlängern ????
> tight lines
> Tom



Ich habe gestern bescheid bekommen das mein neuer Schein da ist, ich gehe in immer Persönlich beim Vorstand abholen.
ich habe aber auch einen Überweisungsschein bekommen und könnte überweisen dann würde er mir zugeschickt, weis aber nicht ob das bei jeden Verein in NL so gehandhabt wird

PS. es gibt jedes Jahr eine neue Plastikkarte


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (1. November 2018)

Danke für die Info !!

tight lines
Tom


----------

